# eek help



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

does that sound right? an 18x18x18=42g? thats what that AquaVol calculator thing said, but its for rectangular tanks. does it matter if its for rectangular tanks? im about to buy that tank for $30 so i need to know pretty fast


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sounds right, but for piranhas it is all about the foot print and 18" by 18" is not very big


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

10 Hexagon 14x12x18 
20 Hexagon 18x16x20 
35 Hexagon 23x20x24 
60 Hexagon 27x24x28

im guessing its only 20- 25 gallons


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

does anyone know a calculator for hexagon tanks?

and would that be alright for a pretty small rhom for awhile till i move and get more room for a bigger tank? i already have 2 tanks (55 and 10) and im about to get 2 more (18x18x18 hex tank, and a 15 gallon tank for feeders) and everyones getting pissed off.


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

I can make up a formula for it.

5 X (0.5 X edge of one side X half of width of aquarium) X height

then divide it all by 231 to get gallons. This only works if it is a regular hexagon, meaning equal sides and angles. Otherwise I dont think there is a set formula.


----------

